# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  ΕΠΕΙΓΟΝ

## kosths

Παιδια να σας ρωτησω κατι τα δυο zebrakia που εχω κανανε συνεχια αυγα και τα παραταγανε η τα σπαγανε και επειδη γινονταν αυτο το πραμα συνεχια για δυο συνεχομενες φορες ειπα και εγω να βγαλω την φωλεια και να τους κανω διατροφη και ολα τα συναφει αλλα δεν προλαβα να την βγαλω γιατι εκαναν και αλλα αυγα 3 μεχρι τωρα σε πεντε μερες εκαναν 3 αυγα δεν ξερω αν θα κανουνε αλλα . Λοιπον αλλα αυτην την φορα καθονται ολη την ημερα και τα κλοθουνε και οταν βγαινει να φαει το θυληκο παει το αρσενικο και τα κλοθει αλλα καμια φορα μπορει να τα αφεισουν για καμια ωρα και κατι χωρις να τα κλοθουνε. Ποση ωρα μπορουν τα αυγα να μηνουνε χωρις ζεσταμα ????αλλα αυτην την φορα σας λεω επειμενουνε πολυ και τα κλοθουνε. Σας παρακαλω αν μπορειτε απαντηστε μου στις ερωτησεις που σας εκανα γιατι ειναι επειγον σας παρακαλω επειγει φιλικα κωστης αλλα επειγει         "fullyhappy"   ::   ::   ::   ::   "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"

----------


## vas

κωστή,τίτλοι του τύπου "επειγον" δε βοηθάνε ούτε εσένα ουτε και εμάς,ασε τα πουλια να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους,ξέρουν εκείνα  ::

----------


## jk21

κωστη ακομα και να μην ειναι ενσπορα τα αυγουλακια δεν μπορεις να το ρισκαρεις αν τα πουλακια αυτη τη φορα κλωσσανε με ζηλο.παντως εμενα κατι μου λεει οτι αυτη τη φορα<< ο πελαργος >> εχει ερθει   :winky:

----------


## kosths

λες JK21 επιτελους να γινει κατι γιατι το εχουν προσπαθησει πολλες φορες εχουν γεννησει αλλη μια φορα αλλα τοτε δεν τα ειχα εγω αλλα και την προηγουμενη φορα κανανε τρεια και τωρα τρεια κανανε αυτο συμενει οτι καθε φορα θα κανουνε 3 αυγα?  μπορει να μου κανουνε και μετα απο μια μερα αλλο αυγο? ευχαριστω πολυ JK21 ευχαριστω για την συμβουλη σου .Α να σε ρωτησω και κατι αλλο μετα απο ποσες ημερες αν ειναι ενσπορα τα αυγουλακια θα βγουν με το καλο οι νεοσοι? και θα πρεπει να κανω εγω κατι δηλαδη τη θα τα ταιζουνε δεν ξερω μημπος πρεπει να παρω καποια τρωφη κατι να κανω η θα τα κανουνε ολα οι γονεις ?ευχαριστο παντος για την συμβουλη σου φιλικα κωστας "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"   ::   ::

----------


## tonis!

Κωστη πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι αν δεν κανεις σωστη διατροφικη προετοιμασια ειναι σχεδον *αδυνατο* να γεννηθουν ενσπορα αυγα!!Οι νεοσσοι αν ειναι θα βγουν σε 14 μερες περιπου  :winky:  !Το οτι εκαναν μια φορα 3 ή 4 αυγα δεν σημαινει πως θα κανουν καθε φορα τοσα!!Σου εχω απαντησει 100 φορες σε αυτο σου το ερωτημα!αν γεννηθουν οι νεοσσοι *ΑΣΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ!!* Απλα εχε στο κλουβι τα απαραιτητα(αυγο κ.τ.λ)

----------


## kosths

τους εκανα διατροφη αλλα για πολυ λιγο τους εβαζα αυγο και τα λοιπα αλλα για λιγο χρονικο διαστημα ειναι εντελος αδυνατον δηλαδη να κανουν αυγα χωρις διατροφη δεν ξερω τι να πω θα ερθει η ωρα και θα δουμε τι να πω δεν ξερω  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tonis!

Εγω σε συμβουλευω αν αυτα τα αυγα δεν ειναι ενσπορα μην ξαναφησεις τα πουλακια να γεννησουν!!εχουν κουραστει!!  ::

----------


## kosths

Γεια σας περπαταγα μια μερα στον δρομο και ειδα ξαφνεικα κατω ενα πληγωμενο περιστερακι στο οποιο ειχε κοπει η ουρα του και το πηρα και το πηγα στο σπιτακι που εχω μονο για να βαζω τα πουλακια μου το χειμονα μπορω να του παρω καποια βιταμινη που μπορει να το βοηθηση στο να μεγαλοσουν γρηγοροτερα τα φτερα του και αν μπορειται να μου προτηνεται καποιο φαγητο που τους αρεσει ειναι ενα πανεμορφο περιστερακι .μπορει να γινει καλα ετσι δεν ειναι απλα πρεπει να περιμενουμε να μεγαλωσουν τα φτερα του πρωτα ε?  περιπενω συμβουλες σας

----------


## tonis!

Βαλε μας μια φωτογραφια!!!και ανοιξε νεο θεμα!!(*καταλαθος σε ευχαριστησα*)

----------


## jk21

κωστα η συνεχη παρουσια των πουλιων στη φωλια ειναι καλο σημαδι οτι καποιο εστω αυγο ειναι ενσπορο (δεν ειναι απολυτο βεβαια αυτο) .να ξερεις οτι στο μελλον πρεπει να κοιταξεις να τηρησεις σωστη διατροφη στα πουλακια αν δεν το εχεις ηδη κανει.στις ενοτητες του φορουμ μπορεις να βρεις αρκετες πληροφοριες.οταν ερθουν τα μικρα (υπολογισε 14 με 15 μερες το αργοτερο απο τη στιγμη που εγινε το τελευταιο αυγο μπορει να βγει καποιος νεοσσος αλλα ο πρωτος μπορει να βγει και απο την 14 μερα απο το πρωτο ) .τοτε θα εχεις διαρκως φρεσκο αυγο ή και ετοιμη αυγοτροφη  ή αν θες να κανεις αυτη 
viewtopic.php?f=69&t=2735
και να τους την δινεις ( 1 κουταλι του γλυκου να αλλαζεις πρωι και μεσημερι και αν την τρωνε δινε πιο πολυ) .σιγουρα φρεσκο νερο καθημερινα και κυριως δεν θα τα ενοχλεις γιατι μπορει να αφησουν ειτε τωρα τα αυγα ή τοτε τα μικρα !

----------


## kosths

ακουστε παιδια μου ειχαν κανει τα ζεβρακια μου 3 αυγα και σημερα το πρωι που πηγα να δω πανω απο το κλουβι ειδα και ενα αλλο αυγο το οποιο σε μεγεθος ηταν πολυ μικρο μπροστα στα αλλα 3 αυτο το αυγο μπορει να γινει νεοσσος και αυτο σημαινει κατι και για τα αλλα τα αυγα δηλαδη μπορει να ειναι τα αλλα αυγα κλουβια? "fullyhappy"

----------


## kosths

παιδια τα ζεβρακια μου κανανε και 5ο αυγο αλλα το τεταρτο που κανανε ειναι παρα πολυ μικρο σε μεγεθος και καθονται και τα κλοσανε καλα αφου τα βλεπω και λεω απο μεσα μου καλα πως μπορουν τοση ωρα να καθονται πανω στα αυγα?αυτη ειναι η φυση

----------


## jk21

αυτη ειναι η φυση κωστη και αστη να κανει τη δουλεια της  :winky:   στο μονο που θα παρεμβεις ειναι οταν θα χρειαστει να εχεις αυγοτροφη ή αυγο για τους νεοσσους γιατι δεν μπορουν να βρουν κατι σχετικο στη φυση αφου ειναι γεννημενα σε κλουβι   ::

----------


## kosths

Παιδια   ::   τα αυγα των ζεμπρα μου ειναι 6 εχθες που τα ειδα καιδεν ξερω μπορει να κανανε και 7ο αλλα δεν μπορω να διακρινο γιατι καθονται συνεχια πανω απο τα αυγα παιδια δεν φευγουν καθολου οταν το θυληκο παει να φαει παει το αρσενικο και μετα παλυτο ιδιοκαι το βραδυ καθονται και οι δυο μαζι αλλα το θυληκο ε μετα απο αυτο θελει πολυ ξεκουραση και το αρσενικο και να σας πω οταν με το καλο σκασουνε τα αυγα και βγουν οι νεοσσοι μετα πρεπει να παρω καποια τροφη η η μανα θα τα ταιζει παπαγαληνη για μικρα σε μεγεθος και εκτος απο το αυγο το οποιο μου ειπανε να βαζω καθε μερα ?αντε αρχιζω σιγα σιγα να μετραω αντιστροφα  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"  "fullyhappy"   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   οσο για ενα αυγο το οποιο εχει πολυ μικρο μεγεθος σε σχεση μετα αλλα τι ειναι αυτο ?ειναι κλουβιο? η μπορει να ειναι και ζωντανος νεοσσος?  ::  παιδια χρειαζομαι την συμβουλησας οσο ποιο γρηγορα μπορειται και σας παρακαλω αν μπορειται απαντηστε μου σε ολες τις απορειες μου αν εχεται γνωσεις πανω στο θεμα ευχαριστω φιλικα προς ολους ΚΩΣΤΗΣ

----------


## jk21

κωστη περα απο το μικρο αυγο που δεν μπορω να σου πω κατι με βεβαιοτητα ,για τα υπολοιπα τα εχουμε πει.σου εδωσα και συνταγη να φτιαξεις οταν χρειαστει.αν δεν προκειται τοτε με μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη και φρεσκο αυγο που θα αλλαζεις καθε μερα (να εχεις παντα σε επαρκη ποσοτητα)  εισαι ενταξει.και παντοτε επαρκεια σε ολοφρεσκο νερο .οταν μεγαλωσουν λιγο τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## kosths

Ναι οκ αλλα την αυγοτροφη και τα αλλα τα σπορακια θα τους τα δινουν οι γονεις ε? α και ρωτησα σε ενα πετ σοπ και του ειπα τι ειναι αυτο το κιτρινο ειναι αυγοτροφη τον ρωταω και μου λεει κιτρινη βιταμηνη α εχεις να μου δωσεις αυγοτροφη και μου λεει δεν υπαρχει αυτο που μου ζητας ετοιμο μονο να το φτιαξεις στο σπιτι μου ειπε και μου ειπε να βρασω το αυγο και να κανω και το τσοφλιτρημα και να το βαλω απο πανω αλλα δεν το τρωνε το αυγο καθολοθ ουτε και το σκετο και πηρα και τους εβαλα κιτρινη βιταμηνη την οποια την τρωνε παραπολυ αυτο θα ταιζουν και τους νεοσσος κανει να τρωνε την κιτρινη βιταμηνη?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## tonis!

βρε....κωστη...μην...κανεις...τ  υ...κεφαλιου..σου!!αυγοτροφη  ...εχει...σε...ολα..τα..πετ!!!μον  ο...αυτο...χρειαζονται...και...  τροφη!!!τα...πουλακια...ξερου  ..τι...πρεπει..να...κανουν!!!!α  τα!!!!λιγο...να...ψαξεις..στο...  φορουμ..θα..βρεις..οτι...ζητα  !!  ::  


*συγγνωμη...για.τις...τελιες..  αναμεσα...στισ..λεξεις!!!μου..  .εχει..χαλασει...η...παυλα...κα  ι...δεν...μπορω...να...βαζω...κε  α!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kosths

Δηλαδη τονι μου λες οτι δεν κανει να τρωνε κιτρινη βιταμηνη ? και αν τελικα βρω αυγοτροφη να παρω συσκευασμενη η χημα ? οσο για τις τελειες σιγα βρε τονι δεν εγινε και τιποτα σιγα  "fullyhappy"

----------


## Antigoni87

Κωστή άκου βρε παιδάκι μου!
Βάλε αυγοτροφή αγοραστή (όχι βιταμίνες αλλά αυγοτροφή!), μείγμα σπόρων, αυγό σφιχτό με το τσόφλι (κομμένο στη μέση) και άμμο για πουλιά σε μια αυγοθήκη (άμμο με τριμμένα όστρακα εννοώ). Και απλώς άφησέ τα και ηρέμησε!!

Κατ' αρχάς αν τώρα αγχώνεσαι τόσο, τι θα γίνει αν γεννηθούν; Αν ενοχλείς τους γονείς να ξέρεις ότι είναι πιθανό να τα αφήσουν ή να μην τα κλωσσάνε συχνά και να πεθάνουν σε λίγη ώρα από το κρύο. Πολύ σημαντικό να μην επέμβεις καθόλου, ΜΟΝΟ αν χρειαστεί. Μην κάνεις το λάθος να πιάσεις και να ταϊσεις χωρίς να χρειάζεται, γιατί τότε δεν αφήνεις τη φύση να κάνεις τη δουλειά της αλλά μπορεί και άθελά σου να σταθείς εμπόδιο!
Βάλε αυτά που σου είπαμε για τροφή, άφησέ τα να κλωσσάνε όσο νομίζουν και εύχομαι να δεις μωρά! Ναι, το μικρό αυγό μπορεί κι αυτό να έχει πουλάκι μέσα! Κάτσε να δεις.

Απλώς μην αγχώνεσαι από τώρα, και μη σκέφτεσαι να πάρεις μωρό για τάισμα γιατί μπορεί να πνιγεί ή να πεθάνει από το κρύο αν είμαστε άπειροι. Πολύ φιλικά! Καλή συνέχεια!  ::

----------


## kosths

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις πληρωφοριες σας για οποιαδηποτε εξεληξη θα σας ενημεροσω  "fullyhappy"

----------


## kosths

Γεια σας να σας ρωτησω κατι τα αυγα που εχουν κανει τα ζεμπρακια μου ειναι 12 ημερων και κανονικα πρεπει να βγουν μεσα στο σαββατο κυριακη το πολυ δευτερα αν δεν βγουν να περιμενω κιαλο τι να κανω ? τα αυγα καθε ποτε θα σπανε για να βγουν οι νεοσσοι ? και για να τους βοηθησω να τι να κανω ωστε να βοηθησω τους νεοσσους να βγουν απο το αυγο? εχω ακουσει οτι κατω απο την φωλια πρεπει να βαλω ενα μπολακι με νερο ωστε να εχει υγρασια για να σπαυνε τα αυγα ισχυει και αν ναι το μπολ να το βαλω μεσα στο κλουβι η απο εξω? ευχαριστω πολυ φιλικα κωστης  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jk21

δεν θα βγουν ολα την ιδια μερα.ανοιγει το  καθενα οταν συμπληρωθουν οι μερες επωασης απο τη στιγμη που το γεννησε η μανα.αρα θα περιμενεις τοσες μερες επιπλεον των 14ρων οσες ειναι τα αυγα.μεχρι τοτε δεν θα πειραξεις σε καμμια περιπτωση τα αυγα και δεν θα κανεις τιποτα παρα θα εχεις απο την14 η μερα διαθεσιμη αυγοτροφη ή αυγο

----------


## kosths

::  Να σας ρωτησω και κατι αλλο σημερα συμπληρωνονται 13 μερες μετα την γεννηση τους ματα απο ποσες μερες να ανησυχω οτι τα αυγα μπορει να ειναι ασπορα? επισης εβαλα κατω απο την φωλια εξω απο το κλουβι ενα μπολ με νερο για να εχει υγρασια μου ειπαν ωστε να μπορει το αυγο να σπασει ποιο ευκολα και κατι αλλο τα αυγα πρεπει να ειναι εξωτερικα διαφορετικα δηλαδη να φενεται μεσα κατι διαφορετικο στο αυγο ? και αν ερθει και 16 ημερα τι κανω? και να ρωτησω και κατι τελευταιο αν βγει απο το αυγο ο νεοσσος θα ακουστει δηλαδη θα ακουσω να κελαιδαι να τσιριζει ? ευχαριστω πολυ φιλικα κωστας  ::

----------

